# Weak floor in cab



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

Please can anyone here help.discovered the floor between the cab seats is springy and feels as if it will go.Area approx...16 X 16 inches.Tried to look from under but diesel tank obstructs access.Will jack up for better look when weather changes.If there is a false floor was thinking can of spray foam might work?Saw somewhere that shower floors were reinforced in this way.My van is 1992 B 654 in fab condition apart from this and we have it 6 months.


----------



## rossifan (Apr 9, 2009)

*Springy floor*

Joep,

Simliar floor in 2009 Fiat X250 cab-its the flexible cover over the vehicles battery!

Lift your cab carpet and check! Hope you'll find the same. 

Ron


----------



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Ron but my problem is not over the battery.Area is between the driver seat and the passenger seat.Feels as if there is just a piece of thin ply and no support under it.Maybe some support batten has dropped away but not sure yet if this area has a false floor.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We have a Hymer 05 544 it has the same felling when you walk between the seats never looked to see why, will look asap.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Same here with a 2005 model. lifted the rubber mat and the floor underneath is solid. For me it was just the give between the rubber matting and the steel floor. Not suggesting you have missed anything but you had me worried for a few seconds there.

Karl


----------



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

Going to keep this going as I dont believe my van is the only one.Our previous Hymer 534 had a similar but not as severe weakness in the same area.Going to jack it up and have a good look under in the coming week.wish me luck......good luck Joe Ha.


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

*Delamination?*

Don't know if this will help as I don't know how the floor is constructed but I had the spongy floor problem on a towed caravan some years ago. The floor was a foam sandwich i.e. foam insulation stuck between two sheets of ply. The strength is in the whole structure. After a time the foam became unstuck from the ply and lost its rigidity until the whole area was elastic. I had the floor treated at a caravan repair place. This involved drilling holes into the floor and then injecting a resin. During this time the floor was supported to stop the wet resin causing the floor to bulge out. After this the resin set hard - it must have been a mixture of marmite and kryptonite as the floor was rock solid after that. Not cheap though as it was a specialised job.
While on what seems to be an eternal search for a A-class Hymer, I did spot a late 90s B584 in a dealer which had a very spongey floor near the shower. I suspected this might have been delamination.
Perhaps those in the know will let me know if the floor is in fact a ply-foam-ply sandwich?


----------



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Peter and others....dont think delamination in my case,will get better idea if I can get myself under the van.Just seems like a spot with not a lot of support.It wont beat me though.I will figure some type of repair without handing over a fortune to a dealer.Had a caravan with a leak in the washroom some years ago.Walls took on water.I stripped the ply and backing and used expanding foam,then stuck new sheets of ply on and wallpapered over.slow and careful but my son uses the caravan now and the bathroom is perfect still.So....onwards and upwards or in my case downwards.


----------

